# Why is there so much white stuff mom?



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

They are definitely not fans of all the snow


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Tell them I agree


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't blame them either! :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Lol. Cute pic 
I wouldn't know what to do if I saw that either.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That picture is too cute! :lol: :lol: Just for the record, I'm with them!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

We're in SC so we get maybe 1 snow per year. My goats hate it, and my LGD pup had never seen snow and was going crazy. LOL


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Baha! They look SO confused in this photo! My does are snow pros and this morning it was freezing rain and 3 of them chose to be outside eating out of the outside hay rack even though their shed was stocked & dry! What they hate is the wet ground after the snow melts!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so cute.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Cute picture!!


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

All of the senior does act like it's nothing, but this is Rosie and Baby's first winter so they were not too sure it was supposed to be walked on lol


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Too cute!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

I love this pic.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

sweet pic! ah yes, enough of the snow already! our goats don't seem to mind it though lol


----------

